

Artifacts that prove the non-existence of a coin-op failure - reforge_reborn
http://www.bunnyears.net/tattoo/

======
smosher_
> Lyla Blue, all dolled up with markers. The hand-scrawled note on this photo
> print said "Slash's Wife, I swear." Anybody recognize her from the back?

Slash the guitarist? She does look like a fit for Renée Suran:
[http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Ren%c3%a9e+Suran&id=526D...](http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Ren%c3%a9e+Suran&id=526D5CA7298C11C61AA2371D20E494B4422BC682&FORM=IQFRBA#view=detail&id=526D5CA7298C11C61AA2371D20E494B4422BC682&selectedIndex=0)

------
joezydeco
There's a silver lining to the Tattoo Assassins story: one of the lead
programmers left DE right after this disaster and founded Pair Networks
(pair.com).

He's doing quite well now. =)

